# Dry pork belly



## Lucusd88 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Chefs, 

I braise my pork belly in cider and some water overnight in the rational at 120c no fan (for roughly 12 hours). It is then pressed and portioned.
Why is it turning out dry? 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

My first guess is you are overcooking it. 

I assume you are wrapping the pan with foil?


----------



## Lucusd88 (Feb 11, 2018)

someday said:


> My first guess is you are overcooking it.
> 
> I assume you are wrapping the pan with foil?


 Yes we cover the top of the tray with foil to try and keep the moisture in


----------



## ChefD333 (Jun 17, 2019)

I think it might have had all the fat cooked out of it making it taste dry?. Try to cut the braise time and compare the results.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If there is a day when you can do without the oven, start the belly first thing in the morning and check it every hour. I think Someday is correct. 12 hours at 120c to me seems a long time for pork belly. I've done pork butts for almost that long but they have a lot of connective tissue that needs to break down.


----------



## Lucusd88 (Feb 11, 2018)

chefwriter said:


> If there is a day when you can do without the oven, start the belly first thing in the morning and check it every hour. I think Someday is correct. 12 hours at 120c to me seems a long time for pork belly. I've done pork butts for almost that long but they have a lot of connective tissue that needs to break down.


Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a go


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

To long of braise, one thing that was taught to me a long time ago is cooling the meat in the liquid till the juices settle down and relax, same as you let meat rest. Then we pull the belly out and press it.


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Agree with leaving it to cool in braising liquid. Also think 4 hour braise should be enough, in a commercial setting.


----------



## pastrysautegirl (Feb 2, 2011)

I braise pork belly every week for a sandwich i serve, and after doing a "sear" in 500F until I see the color I want, I braise in cider, covered with foil, for 6 hrs at 270F.

I let it cool in the braising liquid and chill hard before slicing to pan-fry per sandwich, and it turns out nice and crispy, moist, and easy to bite through. I agree that it sounds like too long a cook time. I'd do some math and cut the cook time way, way down, and be sure to let it relax in the braising liquids first.


----------



## Boiardi (Sep 21, 2019)

Lucusd88 said:


> Hi Chefs,
> 
> I braise my pork belly in cider and some water overnight in the rational at 120c no fan (for roughly 12 hours). It is then pressed and portioned.
> Why is it turning out dry?
> What am I doing wrong?


12 hours is a long time. Braised pork belly is tender in about 3-4 hours. Also maybe roll the belly up and tie it up with string to keep it juicy.


----------



## matt (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you curing it?

If you are, are you rinsing it off after curing?

Not sure I’ve ever “braised” pork belly but I’ve confited many - cure, rinse, warm lard, 300 F oven for 4-6 hours. Usually press it but I don’t think that’s necessary.

Your problem could stem from not cooking it long enough/too low of a temp; the acid in the cider; lack of salt and osmosis; other things...

Is it dry or tough? A lot of people conflate the two.

Modernist Cuisine has some great insight into long cooking.


----------

